# We need more properties for sale in here



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Just wondering out loud why more people don't post their properties for sale in here. This could be a real resource for homesteaders looking for their homestead if it had more properties.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I posted one a friend has listed this past year in NY.. a really nice place with 4 acres, and not even one comment.

The comments I do see on places listed here are either "Wish I could afford a place like that", or "You sure have a nice place for sale."

I really don't think too many people really look for a place here... Those of us that do read here pretty much all already have our own.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

I am looking here for properties for sale. However most of them are either a) way outside my price range or b) in a state (mostly northern) I don't want to move to just because I really hate cold weather. 

Funnily, there was a place listed on here that wasn't all that far from my parents house. It was about 100 grand outside our price range.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am looking for property (1 or more acre) w/ a small house (old, 2br 1 bath min) in Hamilton, S. Tipton, SE Boone, SW Madison (no where near Anderson, yuck).

I am having, no luck!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Suspected buyers and sellers on this site are mostly (about 90%) in fantisy mode.

Example a buyer with no money is not really a buyer, ande a person who offers a property for twice what it is worth is really not interested in selling.


:icecream: Nice3 for a day dream from either side.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Suspected buyers and sellers on this site are mostly (about 90%) in fantisy mode.

Example a buyer with no money is not really a buyer, ande a person who offers a property for twice what it is worth is really not interested in selling.


:icecream: Nice for a day dream from either side.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I fall in that 10% and that's what I am interested in.......


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

edcopp said:


> Suspected buyers and sellers on this site are mostly (about 90%) in fantisy mode.
> 
> Example a buyer with no money is not really a buyer, ande a person who offers a property for twice what it is worth is really not interested in selling.
> 
> ...


This is why I mostly use other sites to look for what I want. Still nice to see what others have to offer here though. Plus, who knows? Might find that one place that is just right (or something close enough that you can compromise).


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That is how I see it also. I have to get my butt in gear and subdivide my chunk of paradise, into affordable price market. There is very little private land in Alaska, most all the land belongs to Government or Native Corporations.




edcopp said:


> Suspected buyers and sellers on this site are mostly (about 90%) in fantisy mode.
> 
> Example a buyer with no money is not really a buyer, ande a person who offers a property for twice what it is worth is really not interested in selling.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

We are looking for at least 20 acres in OH, IN, KY, or TN. We would like gently rolling land with water and electricity on/near the property and want some cleared land and some woods. Anything extra (house, barn, pond, fencing, septic system, healthy fruit trees, grapes, berries) already on the land is, of course, a plus. We are looking at paying up to about $150,000. We are prepared to pay for the dream. For the time being, we are not looking at selling our current abode. 

The plan is to have a couple cows, some small goats, some small sheep, 20-25 chickens, and maybe some rabbits. The four dogs will be there, of course. And we will likely add a couple LGDs. 

We are currently raising a fairly large garden, many berries, several fruit trees. Husband grew up on a large orchard. We can, freeze, dehydrate our produce. Looking to become much more self sufficient. 

LuLu


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

check out Morgan County WV


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

LuLuToo said:


> We are looking for at least 20 acres in OH, IN, KY, or TN. We would like gently rolling land with water and electricity on/near the property and want some cleared land and some woods. Anything extra (house, barn, pond, fencing, septic system, healthy fruit trees, grapes, berries) already on the land is, of course, a plus. We are looking at paying up to about $150,000. We are prepared to pay for the dream. For the time being, we are not looking at selling our current abode.
> 
> The plan is to have a couple cows, some small goats, some small sheep, 20-25 chickens, and maybe some rabbits. The four dogs will be there, of course. And we will likely add a couple LGDs.
> 
> ...


 You need to look in Southern IN. Here is a local real estate site.


http://mainstreetrealtor.sierrainteractivemls.com/property-search/list/

The properties in your price range are further from larger towns & cities so you have to consider there's not a large job market.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Teej said:


> You need to look in Southern IN. Here is a local real estate site.
> 
> 
> http://mainstreetrealtor.sierrainteractivemls.com/property-search/list/
> ...


Thank you! I am finding a few different places of interest! 

I should have clarified that we are not looking for jobs. My husband will be working a few more years (and has a job), but I am retired and homeschooling our 3 youngest (12 year olds). 

Again, thank you so much for the great site!

LuLu


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Forcast said:


> check out Morgan County WV


What.. you got something against Gilmer county?

It's really dirt cheap out this way... and it's no where near Hagerstown. I just drove through that area again last weekend, and man are there too many people and cars.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

No not at all, but man you are really in the sticks, and she said she was looking for ROLLING hills not mountains. teehee


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. yeah.. I'm way out in the middle of nowhere and love it.. 

I'm not in what I call the mountains though... I call them foot hills... Yeah, I call my place Vertical Acres... from my house in the bottom of the holler to my tallest ridge peak is about 400 feet up..


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

The husband and I are thinking we should receive commission checks for selling property. We had called to see a farm with 165 acres. Realtor couldn't meet us that week. Next week, it was sold. Another one with 32 acres, same type thing. Went to see outside of one in Indiana on Christmas Eve and wanted to walk through tomorrow. Got a call today that it has an offer. Saw one with 15 acres in Indiana, yep - sold. Decided to drive to see 3 properties with one realtor. Spoke with him today. Sold. Friend sent pic of For Sale by Owner sign that just went up near us. Called. Sold. Went through a HUD property yesterday that just listed on Saturday. We were the first ones to go inside. There must have been 20 couples through by the time we left. I'm guessing that won't be easy. Unfortunately, it has mold and also has large sinkholes around the foundation. The house will need to be demolished and start over. No woods. Land lays beautifully, though. Rain pouring down and no standing water on the grounds. :bow:

My friend says it is just God's way of getting us to the right property for us. I hope she is right. :lookout:

LuLu


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

LuLuToo said:


> Thank you! I am finding a few different places of interest!
> 
> I should have clarified that we are not looking for jobs. My husband will be working a few more years (and has a job), but I am retired and homeschooling our 3 youngest (12 year olds).
> 
> ...


 You're welcome.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

The problem I see with the his site is that it is two broad. It is fun to read for sale posts, but I see nothing in the seacoast NH, southern ME area. There are numerous local sites that do a good job with local listings.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Have nothing to post for sale. Have looked at a lot of places that really aren't "homestead" material in the way I think of them so haven't had any inclination to post. If I found a really good one, I'd probably be trying to buy it.

FWIW, I'm one of the ones that has little cash but do have decent credit and am pre-approved with USDA financing for up to $144k. Their restrictions are: no mobile homes (even double or triple wide on a foundation), nothing over 1800 sq/ft, no inground pool, land value can't exceed 30% of total property value, can't be a "farm", and has to pass a basic inspection (basically water, sewer, and heat must function, roof has to have at least 5 years life left, at least minimally functional bathroom, and nothing they consider dangerous like substandard wiring), and has to appraise. Sounds pretty simple, and it would be if all we wanted was a house in the burbs. Trying real hard to make something work that resembles a "homestead" or at least a "homestead in the making" but haven't found it yet. Reluctant to buy something as a "flip" with the current economic instabilities but considering buying something I can add some value to in order to build some equity... and maybe be in a better position to purchase said homestead. I just don't want to be stuck someplace I can't get out of that I don't want to be.

Oh, the financing options are only good for a few counties in TN; Cumberland, White, Overton, Putnam, and Fentress (only $135k max, don't know why).


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

LuLuToo said:


> The husband and I are thinking we should receive commission checks for selling property. We had called to see a farm with 165 acres. Realtor couldn't meet us that week. Next week, it was sold. Another one with 32 acres, same type thing. Went to see outside of one in Indiana on Christmas Eve and wanted to walk through tomorrow. Got a call today that it has an offer. Saw one with 15 acres in Indiana, yep - sold. Decided to drive to see 3 properties with one realtor. Spoke with him today. Sold. Friend sent pic of For Sale by Owner sign that just went up near us. Called. Sold. Went through a HUD property yesterday that just listed on Saturday. We were the first ones to go inside. There must have been 20 couples through by the time we left. I'm guessing that won't be easy. Unfortunately, it has mold and also has large sinkholes around the foundation. The house will need to be demolished and start over. No woods. Land lays beautifully, though. Rain pouring down and no standing water on the grounds. :bow:
> 
> My friend says it is just God's way of getting us to the right property for us. I hope she is right. :lookout:
> 
> LuLu


 Gosh, Lulu! Come visit my place, I could sure use it being sold!!!!


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

So that HUD house with the mold and caved in septic tank? Sold the very next morning! We were told they would hold the listing for 14 days, then evaluate all offers. Not! But all worked out. We found our place and will be closing next week! YAY!!

LuLu


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I look on here (serious buyer) but I'm not very flexible about location so no purchases yet.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

LuLuToo said:


> So that HUD house with the mold and caved in septic tank? Sold the very next morning! We were told they would hold the listing for 14 days, then evaluate all offers. Not! But all worked out. We found our place and will be closing next week! YAY!!
> 
> LuLu


I think you should start a business where people pay you to visit their house once they put it up for sale. Clearly, you have some magic 

Congratulations on your new purchase


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

FarmerKat said:


> I think you should start a business where people pay you to visit their house once they put it up for sale. Clearly, you have some magic
> 
> Congratulations on your new purchase


We think so, too! Thanks!

Hubbers got a bit of cold feet and decided maybe he liked one other property better. I told him to call and tell the realtor he might know someone who is interested in that property and go from there. Guess what? It is also sold! So, he will be happy with the way things turned out.

LuLu


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

andrew3d said:


> Just wondering out loud why more people don't post their properties for sale in here. This could be a real resource for homesteaders looking for their homestead if it had more properties.


I plan on dying here 

I suspect other people here feel the same about their farms. But if I were to sell, I imagine I'd have more luck with people that already live around here. But that said posting is free so there is nothing to lose


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I wish more would advertise their places. I will be adding one in a couple months when I put up my humble property in the southwestern ny hills.


----------

